# What's in Your Backyard?



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Shot these a few days ago.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

WOW!!!!!!! And then some.........thanks!!!


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

very nice.. what setup were you using? did you shoot with a macro lens?


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Now that's a dose of God's valium! Thanks


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

excellent close-ups !


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*Beautiful colors*

and clarity. You are right NurseD, a healthy dose at that!
Thanks for sharing Ray.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Thanks everyone. 

Cutter - I use a point & click Olympus C-5050. It was in macro mode when I shot the insects.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Great shots!!! were you using a tripod?


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Thanks seawings. All photos hand held. Very difficult to use a tripod on fast moving insects.


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

*picture of pond*

Here's a picture of the pond I built in my back yard. I need to get a picture up closer of the fish.


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)




----------

